# Posey and Peja [merged]



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Grizzlies Announcers*

Did anyone catch the Sacto Grizzlies game on the NBA Package? Could the announcers make more excuses? They gave no props to the Kings. Said it was RIGHT for Posey to tackle Stojacovic at the end of the play, were complaining about the calls, the free throws, and that they had to play the night before. Not once did he just say, it was a good game Sacramento played well.But thats ok, cuz Memphis got their a**es whooped anywayz  (btw i didnt think Stojacovic should have tried to make that play, even though Posey was talkin crap all night even tho he got outplayed, but what Posey did was way worse)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What happened? The game wasn't on in Sacramento.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzlies Announcers*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Did anyone catch the Sacto Grizzlies game on the NBA Package? Could the announcers make more excuses? They gave no props to the Kings. Said it was RIGHT for Posey to tackle Stojacovic at the end of the play, were complaining about the calls, the free throws, and that they had to play the night before. Not once did he just say, it was a good game Sacramento played well.But thats ok, cuz Memphis got their a**es whooped anywayz  (btw i didnt think Stojacovic should have tried to make that play, even though Posey was talkin crap all night even tho he got outplayed, but what Posey did was way worse)


What the Grizzly announcers said was 100% correct is what it was. The announcers also credited Sacramento numerous times for being one of the best teams in the league, boasting a terrific overall record and home record. Try listening to more than what you want to hear. It helps. That being said, this team (Memphis) gets no respect at all from officials, and if you watched any of our games this season, you'd see what I mean. The FTA for tonight: 40 to 22 in favor of Sacramento. And it's not like Memphis wasn't attacking the basket. For the most part, we are not a jumpshooting team -- we have slashers in Miller and Watson, and the point guards feed Gasol almost every time down the floor.

James Posey is a well-respected personality around the league, and one of his strongest points is that he does not rattle easily, and he does not trash talk very often. He wasn't even trash talking tonight. Peja AND Posey were jawing up and down the floor on one possession -- Posey stuck his hand up as if to tell Peja to shut up, Peja slaps his hand away, and POSEY is the one called for the technical. For him to get a technical foul, you just know that the game was completely ridiculous. Ridiculous. Almost as ridiculous as Peja bumping an official after his well-deserved technical earlier and not getting thrown out of the game.

What Posey did wasn't bad at all. In fact, I think he should have been even more aggressive. Running up the score the way Peja was doing tonight was completely classless and a disgrace to the way the game is supposed to be played. No sportsmanship at all from a guy who made contact with an official, wouldn't stop jawing with Posey, and made a visible effort to stick it to a team that beat them less than a week ago. I've compared this to swinging on a 3-0 count with a ten-run lead in baseball on the Grizz board. It's something you just...don't...do. If someone on the Grizzlies would have given Peja a hard foul and legitimately hurt the guy, then I wouldn't feel the slightest bit bad for him.

And this is coming from a Peja Stojakovic *fan*. Any and all respect I had for Stojakovic (which was quite a bit) flew out the window tonight. Classless performance.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

After the Kings I LOVE the Grizzlies (Battier/Gasol fan) but those announcers are ridiculous. According to them the Grizz committed no fouls, that the Kings weren't driving inside to get the fouls etc etc.

I watched the game beginning to end. When Kings were shooting cold from the perimeter they just started driving inside and getting those foul calls.

And the Posey/Peja incident. I love the arena chanting "Peja, Peja Peja" that was so nice to hear.

Posey and Peja had issues w/each other all night. I'm thinking Peja went for the 40pts at the end of the game for 2 reasons. To satisfy ARCO and their chanting and to spite Posey. Those two could've ended up in a match  Posey was harassing him all night and I think Peja may have just had enough.

Peja looks good angry  First technical


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Grizzlies Announcers*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> What the Grizzly announcers said was 100% correct is what it was. The announcers also credited Sacramento numerous times for being one of the best teams in the league, boasting a terrific overall record and home record. Try listening to more than what you want to hear. It helps. That being said, this team (Memphis) gets no respect at all from officials, and if you watched any of our games this season, you'd see what I mean. The FTA for tonight: 40 to 22 in favor of Sacramento. And it's not like Memphis wasn't attacking the basket. For the most part, we are not a jumpshooting team -- we have slashers in Miller and Watson, and the point guards feed Gasol almost every time down the floor.
> ...


Noticed how quick you flew to the Kings forum after that game.

You have some serious nads to come in here and type that crap. I watched the game as well. If the Grizzlies hadn't bother becoming a jump shooting team they may have received more foul calls. As it was the Kings were the ones that played more intelligent B-ball. When they saw they were shooting cold, instead of continueing shooting bricks they started driving inside.

I'm not diss'g the Grizzlies because I love them, not a big fan of you and you blinders. The announcers talked THE ENTIRE GAME about the free throw discrepency. They need to just shut up and comment on what the Grizzlies were doing wrong.

At least our announce, Grant Napear, is very unbiased. He'll come right out and say if the Kings were given a call. He will also critisize them if they are playing like crap.

Heard no such thing from the Grizzlies announcer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Grizzlies Announcers*



> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> Noticed how quick you flew to the Kings forum after that game.
> ...


Actually, I clicked on "Home" and this was a recent thread. Since it contains the word "Grizzlies," I assumed it was something that I am qualified to comment on as a fan. You know what they say about assumptions. 

I did not watch the game on the League Pass, so it's possible that I did not see the same announcers. From the game I watched, Matt Devlin and Hersey Hawkins gave the Kings all the credit they deserved, commenting often on Peja's shooting, the Kings record, Brad Miller's stellar play, Vlade's exceptional game from a night ago. They wouldn't have to talk about a FT discrepency if the Kings' attempts didn't nearly double ours. The fact that you had one guy with four or more fouls, while we had five was fun, too. It's no wonder that the announcers said that the Grizzlies get little respect from the officials because of the franchise's history and the youth effect. If the games were called straight down the middle, there wouldn't be a need to those comments.

You'll get no argument from me in saying that the Kings outplayed the Grizzlies in the second half. No calls went our way, either. And Peja showed just how much sportsmanship he has tonight.

As for me, I really could care less what a random string of numbers has to say about my "blinders." What more do you expect from a *Grizzlies*' broadcast? Do you watch NBA games? Have you ever listened to one? You're familiar that there is a league that has lots of teams and each one has their own radio and television broadcast team? You sure? Then you'd know that favoritism is pretty common among the league. Getting your panties in a bunch over something like that is highly deserving of a retort. Not only you, but the thread-starter as well. Listen to a Bulls' game with Bulls announcers every once in a while. Or a Lakers' game. Or a Rockets' game. Every team except Sacramento, of course, because Napear is down honest-to-God down-the-middle.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

rawse:

I just saw what happened on that play at the end. Peja shouldn't have done that but what Posey did was bad. HE should get suspended. He threw Peja down and it was intentional and then after they got up he was trying to fight with him. (Stern give Posey at least 3 games suspension). I like Memphis a lot and they're my top 5 favorite team. I hope they make the playoffs. You said on memphis forum that the whole Kings organization showed how classless they were tonight. I don't understand how winning a game is classless. What Peja did was classless but what Posey did was even more classless.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Grizzlies Announcers*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I clicked on "Home" and this was a recent thread. Since it contains the word "Grizzlies," I assumed it was something that I am qualified to comment on as a fan. You know what they say about assumptions.
> ...


Excuse me hero but if you bothered to read my posts, I wrote I'm a Grizzlies fan as well. And the reason I saw the game was on League Pass which I have. I watch basketball continuously (except for most eastern teams). 

The announcers gave props to the Kings at the VERY BEGINNING of the game. After that it was all the Kings fault that the Grizzlies couldn't hit a jumper and kept turning over the ball. There was no blame on the Grizzlies at all for falling apart in the 4th quarter.

The discrepency in the free throws, if you had bothered to read my other posts, was the fact that the Kings drove inside when their shots wouldn't go down. Contrary to individuals that do not watch the Kings games on a regular basis, the Kings are not like the Mavs. They don't live and die by the 3. They go for layups, cutting and driving as well.

I've seen EVERY SINGLE Grizzlies game this year, hell I based my vacation to Seattle this year just to see the Grizzlies and Sonics play. But give it up. Posey was being trash tonight. And I generally like him. Actually I enjoy every single Grizzlies (except for Bonzi Wells :sour: )

Posey deserved to be ejected. He wanted to guard Peja like they were still playing therefore Peja continued on as well. 
It was Poseys foul that gave Peja the 41 points.

Did you honestly think the Grizzlies were going to come into ARCO and win? Hardly any teams win there and if they do it's one of the elite teams (Grizzlies may be there next year, fingers x'd)

As for our Annoucer, Grant Napear? If you lived in the Sacramento area and listened to the sports talk station you would realize what I said. Grant will trash the team and/or certain players that are playing like crap.
He doesn't care. Actually annoys many Kings fans sometimes w/his talk, though I love him because he is pretty open about the Kings


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> rawse:
> 
> I just saw what happened on that play at the end. Peja shouldn't have done that but what Posey did was bad. HE should get suspended. He threw Peja down and it was intentional and then after they got up he was trying to fight with him. (Stern give Posey at least 3 games suspension). I like Memphis a lot and they're my top 5 favorite team. I hope they make the playoffs. *You said on memphis forum that the whole Kings organization showed how classless they were tonight. I don't understand how winning a game is classless. What Peja did was classless but what Posey did was even more classless.  *


I *respectfully* disagree. DeShawn Stevenson wasn't classless for the hard foul he put on Ricky Davis after Davis' "triple-double" attempt last year. That was just a blatant attempt to pad his stats and show up the other team, which were the two reasons that Peja had for doing what he did tonight. He wasn't trying to win a game -- Sacramento was up by 14 with under ten seconds left.

Posey was just sticking up for his team and the respectability of the franchise. No team should take that kind of crap lying down.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I *respectfully* disagree. DeShawn Stevenson wasn't classless for the hard foul he put on Ricky Davis after Davis' "triple-double" attempt last year. That was just a blatant attempt to pad his stats and show up the other team, which were the two reasons that Peja had for doing what he did tonight. He wasn't trying to win a game -- Sacramento was up by 14 with under ten seconds left.
> ...


I agree. If someone did this against the Kings, I would want them to do exactly what Posey did.

And why did Adelman even have him in the game?


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I *respectfully* disagree. DeShawn Stevenson wasn't classless for the hard foul he put on Ricky Davis after Davis' "triple-double" attempt last year. That was just a blatant attempt to pad his stats and show up the other team, which were the two reasons that Peja had for doing what he did tonight. He wasn't trying to win a game -- Sacramento was up by 14 with under ten seconds left.
> ...


Hello??? were we watching the same game?? There was 22.5 seconds left, not under 10. 

Peja is one of the classiest and more well liked players in the league because he never whines or complains. So when he does complain about a call, there is usually some substance to it. 

How many teams has Posey been on in the past year and a half?? 3!! Nuggets, Rockets and now the Grizzlies.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I *respectfully* disagree. DeShawn Stevenson wasn't classless for the hard foul he put on Ricky Davis after Davis' "triple-double" attempt last year. That was just a blatant attempt to pad his stats and show up the other team, which were the two reasons that Peja had for doing what he did tonight. He wasn't trying to win a game -- Sacramento was up by 14 with under ten seconds left.
> ...


You can respectfully disagree all you want my friend. Fortson was sticking for his team when he broke that Suns players wrist according to you. I don't even want to argue with you. Kings won and that's what it matters the most. Peja is the best. and Memphis is still my favorite top 5 team. peace


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Grizzlies Announcers*



> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> Excuse me hero but if you bothered to read my posts, I wrote I'm a Grizzlies fan as well. And the reason I saw the game was on League Pass which I have. I watch basketball continuously (except for most eastern teams).


I did read the post. I did read the "Grizzly fan" part. Doesn't mean that I can't or won't disagree with you.



> The announcers gave props to the Kings at the VERY BEGINNING of the game. After that it was all the Kings fault that the Grizzlies couldn't hit a jumper and kept turning over the ball. There was no blame on the Grizzlies at all for falling apart in the 4th quarter.


Read _my_ post. Biased announcing is the norm around the league, and it doesn't need a thread based around it for one team in particular. The officiating was ten times worse than anything Devlin or Hawkins said. It's obvious that they're biased -- the branch of the station is named "Grizzlies TV." What does the thread starter expect?  And more credit from the announcers was given to the Kings than the thread starter gives _them_ credit for saying.



> The discrepency in the free throws, if you had bothered to read my other posts, was the fact that the Kings drove inside when their shots wouldn't go down. Contrary to individuals that do not watch the Kings games on a regular basis, the Kings are not like the Mavs. They don't live and die by the 3. They go for layups, cutting and driving as well.


And if you'd read my post, the Grizzlies were slashing inside as well. I am more than familiar with all the Kings' style of play. Their whole offense revolves around dumping the ball down to the post players who either kick it out for a three-pointer or (more often than not) dish it off to a cutting guard for an easy layup. They're a gorgeous team to watch. It's too bad about their sportsmanship.



> I've seen EVERY SINGLE Grizzlies game this year, hell I based my vacation to Seattle this year just to see the Grizzlies and Sonics play. But give it up. Posey was being trash tonight. And I generally like him. Actually I enjoy every single Grizzlies (except for Bonzi Wells :sour: )


Posey wasn't doing anything worse than what Peja was doing. Are you condoning Peja intentionally bumping an official. How about smacking Posey's hand away when it wasn't even touching him (resulting in a POSEY technical...:laugh: )? How about his attempt to crack forty points just to belittle a scrappy team that beat them a week ago? That's not trash at all, I'm guessing.



> Posey deserved to be ejected. He wanted to guard Peja like they were still playing therefore Peja continued on as well.
> It was Poseys foul that gave Peja the 41 points.


Peja deserved to be ejected the moment he made contact with an official after his technical foul. If we're talking by-the-book, then Peja shouldn't have even been on the court for the second half. And like James Posey, defensive specialist, is going to just stand there with his hands down his pants for the last ten seconds and let a guy have a clear path to the basket. That's not how it works. If Peja had any class at all, he would have dribbled out the clock.



> Did you honestly think the Grizzlies were going to come into ARCO and win? Hardly any teams win there and if they do it's one of the elite teams (Grizzlies may be there next year, fingers x'd)


Whether or not I expected a win or not is irrelevant. Visit the Grizz board and read my game thread. I didn't have a good feeling about the game before it even started, and even when we had the early lead, I was waiting for the other shoe to drop.

Although that has nothing to do with the argument.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> Hello??? were we watching the same game?? There was 22.5 seconds left, not under 10.


The shot clock was off the way I remember it. That's the important thing. Peja should have dribbled out the clock instead of trying to show what big brass balls he has.



> Peja is one of the classiest and more well liked players in the league because he never whines or complains. So when he does complain about a call, there is usually some substance to it.


The same can be said about Posey. 



> How many teams has Posey been on in the past year and a half?? 3!! Nuggets, Rockets and now the Grizzlies.


You like introducing topics that have nothing to do with the conversation, don't you? The trade to the Rockets was a move designed to gain draft picks along with other expiring contracts, and Memphis offered him more money than Houston could in his free agent year. Ask around.

Again, that's completely irrelevant.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was reading the Grizzlies thread on their forum. A few of the Grizzlies fans sounded like idiots. But I like you. You give the rest of the anal fans in the league a good name.

I still have the utmost respect for my Grizzlies and will continue to root them on (and wear my Gasol jersey here around Sacramento  ) 

But I can say this. I'm going to bed now and sleeping good because my #1 fave team won tonight and are now tied for 1st place in the league since the Lakers have now shown they have definitely been overrated

(btw Grizzlies WILL make the playoffs  )


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Peja Referee Bump*

Peja is for sure getting suspended for that.... i just hope its not on Chrismas Day.... id be really pissed


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I do beleive we saw a different game Rawse... You definitely didnt see the announcers we listened too... because alls i heard was whining about how hard the Grizzlies have it and how they get no respect... and yes Peja was wrong but Posey was more wrong.... how would you like it if Gasoul went to take a dunk and Brad Miller slammed him to the ground.... regaurdless of time on the clock you cant put someones health in jeopardy like that...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Peja Referee Bump*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> i just hope its not on Chrismas Day.... id be really pissed


Me too... I have tickets for the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Low-class move by Peja Stojakovic. Low...class. It's 111-97 and Peja's trying to Ricky Davis his way to forty points. It was a vindictive drive to the basket trying to do nothing more than stick it to Posey for the altercation earlier. I thought the little rat was above such underhanded tactics, but the entire Kings organization showed just how classless they were tonight.







> It's been 8 v 5 the whole damn year.


I HAD some respect for you BEFORE i read this.... 




> Not that I would normally advocate something like this, but a move like that almost...ALMOST...deserves a Danny Fortson style intentional foul. Going to the basket with 11 seconds on the clock trying to embarass your defender is akin to swinging on a 3-0 pitch when your team has a double-digit lead. If pitchers are allowed (rather liberally) to headhunt in Major League Baseball, then I see no problem with a fair equivalent in the NBA. There was a minute left, and Peja was gunning three-pointers like no tomorrow. If you're going to run up the score in an attempt to (1) get 40 points; (2) stick it to your defender; and (3) embarass a team that defeated you earlier in the year, then you deserve whatever you get. If Stojakovic would have broken something on that fall to the floor, I would not have had the slightest bit of sympathy.


He was on fire... what do you expect him to do..... let the 24 go down for the last 2 minutes? Hey i may not have liked him going to the basket like that but quit COMPLAINING...... take the loss in stride, its not like there is some conspiracy against the freakin Grizzlies. Wah not enough free throws wah not enough this, Kings are a better team, and if you want to get to the line more, try NOT tackling your opponent


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "The fans got in it and we were going back and forth," Stojakovic said. "The game is played 48 minutes and he (Posey) should't worry about playing defense on the last possession but during the first four quarters. If he wanted to make a big defensive play, he should have done it before."


http://www.nba.com/games/20031223/MEMSAC/recap.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LUCKY *******!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

*Posey and Peja*

DO you guys think it was right for Peja to try to get 40 points even though they were up by like 20. I mean he should have dribbled it out and not try to showboat. Of course a player is not going to let you go to the basket easy when the other team is winning and the game is out of reach. I think wat Posey did was wrong he shouldnt have tackled him but he shouldnt have let him go to the basket either but i also didnt like Peja going for 40. Peja showed no class what so ever. And bupin the official he should get suspended for that. because if duncan accidently knocked over a ref and got suspended and Peja automatically pushes the ref that should be a suspension. In football if the guy even touches the ref that way hes thrown out of the game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Artest touched the ref he would be out 5 games. Peja is a showboat punk.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He did get suspended

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bkn_kings_stojakovic_suspended


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Thats good he deserves it.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Him and Posey had been going at it all game. Had it been anybody else on him at the end im not sure he would have even attempted to make a drive to the basket. However it was crap that Posey even threw him to the ground.

edit: Oops my bad i thought the suspension was refering to the wwf(screw the E) tactics at the end.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

I still think that Peja is a great player but he jus did not show any class in the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> I still think that Peja is a great player but he jus did not show any class in the game.


"He was touching my face," said Stojakovic, who made 11 of 22 shots, including 5 of 10 from three-point range, and 14 of 16 free throws. "I told the referee (Pat Fraher), and (Posey) told me to shut the (bleep) up. That's why he got the technical (with 5:52 to play). And that's why I went at him at the end of the game."

LINK


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> I still think that Peja is a great player but he jus did not show any class in the game.


Some fans are just impossible to please. They talk about match-ups, rivalries, and what not; then when they finally see two players engaged in antagonism, all of a sudden they are Miss Manners. 

Contentiousness is part of the game. It's not like Peja kicked a cameraman or ran to the opposing team's tunnel to start a fist fight. All he did was tried to score in a blow-out game. Big freakin deal.

I'd love to see two players get on each other like that in Every game. The one thing Peja did wrong was he dueled with a lesser player. Next time, I suggest he picks someone his equal; something like a Peja - Mashburn one would be dynamite.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Did u find out that peja suspended for one game.And guess what?King's next match is against mavericks.Peja suspended?Peja is so harmless and cool guy to suspend.To all u peja's haters take your hands off peja.Here in greece we love him.He's our boy,here is where he grew up and became a player.Peja's rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> To all u peja's haters take your hands off peja


Actually, Peja needs to take his hands off the refs...


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Game lasts 48 minutes

Any team has the right to run up the score as much as possible.

It is actually their duty to their fans and Peja was simply doing what he is supposed to do: PLAY THE GAME PEOPLE PAID TO SEE.

If you can't play and just want to give up playing before the time is up because you're down by 15 or 20, despite being paid millions to play a #[email protected]#$% game, maybe you should go back to flippin' burgers for a living.

Posey is scum.

Shut up and play , and play 48 minutes or get out of the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> 
> Posey is scum.


And you are Golgor. And that is infinitely worse.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> And you are Golgor. And that is infinitely worse.


Wow great comeback....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow great comeback....


Considering that you don't even know what I'm talking about...thanks...I guess.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow great comeback....


yeah, take it from some of us vets... that comeback was money.

being Golgor *IS* infinitely worse. good call, rawse.

(edit: my bad, SacKings )


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> being Golgor *IS* infinately worse. good call, rawse.


Its infinitely.....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Its infinitely.....


It's "it's."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It's "it's."


Thank you rawse. You are very smart.


----------

